# Filling Drilled Holes



## Seaners (Jan 1, 2006)

What is the best method to fill a drilled hole on a guitar? Wood filler? The hole would be covered after filling so no issue with looks, but would still like to fill it. We are talking a screw sized hole here.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Seaners said:


> What is the best method to fill a drilled hole on a guitar? Wood filler? The hole would be covered after filling so no issue with looks, but would still like to fill it. We are talking a screw sized hole here.


A screw hole eh? Your best bet is a 1/8" hardwood dowel. Drill it out with a 1/8" drill bit first, preferably in a drill press, so that it's straight. That should do the job nicely.


----------



## Seaners (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, I will do that


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Screw holes*

Drilling it out is not necessary................I'd go with toothpicks and wood glue.........the flat toothpicks.......dip em in glue and cram as many as you can in there. Let it dry and trim off the ends sticking out. Toothpicks are hardwood too......and easy to manipulate. I got this one from Harvey Citron.......Basic Setup and Repair for Guitar.
later
Ray


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

the first option sounds better to me but more work


----------

